# interior light not working??



## dalhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello can anyone help me solve the problem with my interior light as it doesnt work even after replacing the bulb? the two reading lights work fine its just the light between them with a problem?

Thanks
Dal


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi Matey does your light buzzer work ? Try turning your lights on engine off and open your drivers door from the inside. If the light buzzer does not sound it's more than likely to be your door micro switch also does your driver window drop and close OK ?

Do a search on here for drivers door micro switch


----------



## dalhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi thanks for reply
yes i have got a buzzer sound, i have not had the car long and the light has never worked, but the window does go up and down on open and close? could this still be the micro swith? if yes is it an easy fix?

Thanks


----------



## niko_kup (Oct 5, 2010)

I had similar issue. It was a faulty light switch that caused it. That might be the problem in your case also..?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Mine's like this. It's a duff/worn connection between the light unit and the cable in my case.

Poke it.


----------



## dalhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok thanks guys I will do some investigating or poke it tonight!!


----------



## slickr1ck (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Dal,

I had the same problem last year. It started off as an intermittent failure, and pressing on the light unit would bring it back on again. It deteriorated until the centre light didn't work at all (as in your case both map lights worked).

I came across a post on a US forum regarding dry solder joints on the circuit board, and decided to try the advice given in the post:

Remove the unit from the car
Remove the bulbs
Separate the two halves of the unit (you'll need to snip the tops off the plastic posts where they have been melted to hold it together)
Look for dry solder joints. I could see one or two on mine. 
Re-solder all the joints (may as well while you have it out)
Put back together (use a few drops of glue to hold it together if required)
Re-install in the car

I did this last summer and it has worked perfectly every time since!


----------



## dalhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi slick r

Thanks for that info sounds like it could prove very useful. i will let you know how i get on.

Thanks Again


----------



## dalhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi slickr IT WORKED very happy

I took the light unit out today re-solded the joints like you said and it now works again thank you very much for your information as it saved me alot of investigating time.

Thanks again
Dal


----------



## woodwood (Dec 16, 2012)

Just Read this when on fleabay looking to buy a new light.
quality post thanks.


----------



## Pmercer (Jan 20, 2010)

3 Years! That's how long my interior light has been faulty. After reading this thread, I pulled it apart and there was a dry joint. Problem sorted. Thanks.

Do all 225's have an audible lights on alarm? If so, that's my next task.... (window drops when door opened) thanks.


----------



## August_Horch (Dec 15, 2015)

This fix worked for me also. I pulled my light following this YouTube video: 



I did not see any dry solder joints, but tapped with the solder iron anyway just to be sure. I put the light back together and put it back in the car and it worked great. Thanks for the great post.


----------



## Temper (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello can any1 help me as I have a mark 1 Quattro, my interior light works no problem but, it only works when I take the key out of the ignition as, it doesn't come on when I open both doors, is this right as I've only just bought the car, many thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Temper said:


> Hello can any1 help me as I have a mark 1 Quattro, my interior light works no problem but, it only works when I take the key out of the ignition as, it doesn't come on when I open both doors, is this right as I've only just bought the car, many thanks


Hi, Do the windows drop slightly when opening door ? Do you get the door open alarm on dash. If not, probably failed microswitch in door locks or broken cables in door hinge rubber bellows.
Is the switch in the central position ?
Hoggy.


----------



## TT2000Q (Oct 25, 2016)

Just carried out solder repair in centre interior light now working, thanks all. However my door open alarm does not work from drivers door, does from passenger door. My windows drop so is this more likely to be the wiring in door or microswich? If it's the switch does that mean a new door lock is required?


----------



## AN888 (Feb 16, 2018)

I have the same problem as describe by Tember. The light works but only when unlocking or removing the key. The "door open" warning also works. Why doesn't the interior light turn on when the door opens? The car "knows" that the door has been opened....


----------

